
New Book: 'Relevant Search' - softwaredoug
http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2016/06/21/relevant-search-published/
======
mhahn
Awesome book. I read the pre-release and it was a great deep dive into various
topics that will help improve your search application. I highly recommend for
anyone who is working with Elasticsearch (I think they also have a Solr
appendix, but I was only interested in ES)!

~~~
dhawalhs
Do you have any thoughts on how it compares with other Elasticsearch books?
e.g Elasticsearch in Action has really good reviews on Amazon.

~~~
softwaredoug
(author here) -- yeah we focus on relevance exclusively. Other topics like
analytics, scale, devops, performance, data integration would be better
handled by one of the pure Elasticsearch or Solr books (Solr in Action, ES in
Action, ES the Definitive Guide).

~~~
dhawalhs
Thanks! Ordered. This seems more relevant(sorry) to my needs.

~~~
softwaredoug
Thanks! Very much appreciated.

------
eva1984
This book is fantastic! Read a MEAP version of it, cannot state more how
helpful it has been!

------
nswanberg
Another nice aspect of _Relevant Search_ is that its code is mostly
ipython/jupyter notebooks here [https://github.com/o19s/relevant-search-
book](https://github.com/o19s/relevant-search-book), along with a Vagrant box
and installation instructions, so you can spend more time focusing on learning
and experimenting with the ideas than on installation and setup.

------
PhilipA
As someone working on search products I know at first hand how hard relevance
is. The best thing would be mind-reading, but we have little progress so far.
Therefore we have to assume what is most relevant for our customers (luckily
they help with that part)

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
> The best thing would be mind-reading, but we have little progress so far.

I wish my customers weren't so unwilling to let me install neural taps. I'm
just trying to improve the experience!

------
madspindel
This looks promising. Unfortunately, it is not launched on swedish bookstores
yet? :(

------
diegolo
definitely worth a read

